# McNally's Hot Shoe Diaries



## msdarkroom (May 29, 2012)

I just finished reading through McNally's book (Hot Shoe Diaries), again, and it is awesome. Even better the second time through. Tons of great lighting advice in there. I highly recommend it.
This one: http://amzn.to/K6eAQZ

McNally has a real down to earth style about how he sets up his scenes and just makes it work, very very well, with what he has - which is small light in this book. 


Great stuff, especially with the new 600EX-RT (http://amzn.to/I616Ey) out.


-MS


----------



## wickidwombat (May 29, 2012)

yeah its awesome, get his new one sketching light, came out just before xmas

http://www.amazon.com/Sketching-Light-Illustrated-Possibilities-Voices/dp/0321700902/ref=trdrt_tipp_dp_img_GWTB_507846?pf_rd_p=1369331022&pf_rd_s=right-4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=507846&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HTBE9W6S32K2RJR356Y


----------



## msdarkroom (May 29, 2012)

Added to my reading list - thanks Wombat.


----------

